# GPU-Z Render Test not working correctly



## Itzap (Apr 10, 2020)

Hello tech power up forum,

i spent a lot of time searching for a reason why all GPU-Z tools i have tested are not doing the render test at my machine correctly anymore i decided to register and try to find and answer in this forum.

My system:
Gaming Laptop
8750h
2070 max q
nvidia driver: 445.75
GPU-Z version from 2.0.0 to 2.3.0

Ive used GPU-Z since many many years. On this laptop i am using it since nearly one year.
I use the render test for a quick and efficient test to find out if my UV is stable.

Round about 2 months i haven't used GPU-Zs render test.

If i use it now on any kind of GPU-Z version oder nvidia driver version the test starts - the memory load of my GPU is nearly max, but the clock speed of my gpu isn't raising much.
I hear a buzzing sound out of my speakers as well. If i left click on the render test, the tests stops completly and i have to close the test and open it again.

I haven't changed many things in these two months - windows updates, nvidia graphic driver updates - no new BIOS of my laptop.

I really don't know why it isnt working anymore.

Yes and in games, stresstests with other tools, benchmark tests the GPU is working totally normally.
Even if i close all UV tools (TS + MSI afterburner) and let the gpu run on stock defaults, nothing changes about the test.


I loved this stresstest and i am a guy who wants to research in IT when something isn't working anymore.
As it is my job since 15 years and a personal passion.


Would be really nice if someone have an idea why the test is A. not working correctly and B. stopping / freezing when i click into the test window.


Thanks in advance and happy easter!

Itzap


----------



## Naki (Apr 11, 2020)

What is your Windows OS version & edition?

RE your point *B. stopping / freezing when i click into the test window. *

By design, nothing to worry about. The stopping/(un)pausing of GPU-Z stress test on left click simulates a Pause condition.
Similar to how if you test with a game, and go to menus of the game to pause/lower GPU/CPU load for a while, to check how slowly or quickly temps go down/etc. 
(game menus have some basic load too, but usually much lower than actual action in-game  )

NOTE: What some people do to see any GPU/CPU loads/temps changes at once is to connect an external monitor, and put any monitoring apps' windows on 2nd monitor for easy reference, even while in-game. (or in case of desktop PC, connect 2 or more monitors)


----------



## Itzap (Apr 11, 2020)

Hello Naki,

thank you for your quick response and i totally understand that point now. 
Funny that i haven't recognized that since more then a decade of using GPU-Z 

Now i just need to find why the test isn't pushing the clock speed up as it should.


----------



## Naki (Apr 11, 2020)

IF using a 2020 version of Windows 10 Insider Preview, you can try forcing GPU-Z to use the Nvidia card.
If this will cause clocks to go up, I am not fully sure as you say it does use the card.
I think clocks being low is normal, as the window is tiny & likely does not need lots of GPU work.

EDIT: More info on this Assign Apps to Specific GPU feature of Windows 10 Insider Preview is here:
*Windows 10 Insider Build 19564 Released With New Calendar App, GPU Settings *( February 12, 2020 )








						Windows 10 Insider Build 19564 Released With New Calendar App, GPU Settings
					

Microsoft has released Windows 10 Insider Preview Build 19564 to Insiders in the Fast ring, which offers a preview of the new Windows 10 Calendar app and an improved Graphics settings page.




					www.bleepingcomputer.com


----------



## basco (Apr 11, 2020)

you are not alone-i did not know the pause too.

would ya show us a screen of gpu-z with these behavior


----------



## Itzap (Apr 11, 2020)

Hello Naki and Basco,

thank you for your research and your effort assisting me in this case.

Attached you'll see a screenshot, the reder test was running there for about 5 Minutes, the object in the test is moving everything looks like the test is working.
But you can check by yourself the GPU load / clock speed on the sensors tab.

EDIT: I am using Win 10 Pro 2019 Build 1909.


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 11, 2020)

Any chance the render test is running on your integrated GPU and not the NVIDIA GPU ?


----------



## Itzap (Apr 11, 2020)

Hi W1zzard,

thanks as well for joining, im impressed about the nice people in this forum!

Hybrid Mode / Optimus is disabled by BIOS, the IGPU is greyed out in the device manager, BIOS setting about this is "descret graphics card".
In GPU-Z there is also just the option to select the RTX2070 MQ.


----------



## basco (Apr 11, 2020)

i think too that gpu is not loaded at all.
32% gpu load
49° seems too low for a 2070 even if its a maxQ


----------



## Itzap (Apr 11, 2020)

basco said:


> i think too that gpu is not loaded at all.
> 32% gpu load
> 49° seems too low for a 2070



When i start a game or furmark test the GPU load is 99% in most cases and the clockspeed goes up to 1400-1900 depends on my UV profile.


----------



## basco (Apr 11, 2020)

did ya try on older driver version?


----------



## Itzap (Apr 11, 2020)

basco said:


> did ya try on older driver version?



Yes absolutly many different driver versions i keep them in a repository.

The oldest driver i have tested is one i've used about 1 year ago - 431.60.


Yes your right when you think.. boy just test your GPU with a game or another tool.
But "IT people" will understand me if something what you really like worked for more then a year and now behaves totally differently with no major changes, that drives you crazy and you want to find the reason for it.


----------



## basco (Apr 11, 2020)

Wizzard is the creator of the tool so he wants it to work.
 and i understand ya fully.
i just test until it works again-we all have little gray hair because of this.

did ya install maybe some vendor specific tools or updates from ??  you just wrote gaming laptop


----------



## Itzap (Apr 11, 2020)

I've checked everything i have installed between my memory when the render test was function normally at least.
I have just installed new nvidia GPU drivers, windows updates and a newer version of "lenovo diagnostic tool".

For sure i have completly removed the lenovo diagnostic tool and their registry left behinds this afternoon, this doesn't change anything as well. Sadly.

The laptop is a Y740 15 ichg 8750h 2070 max Q 90 watt.


----------



## Naki (Apr 11, 2020)

What is your WIndows 10 (??) OS version, and edition?


----------



## Itzap (Apr 11, 2020)

Oh i thought i wrote these informations anywhere in the thread, sorry.

I am using Windows 10 Pro x64 2019 on Build version 1909.


----------



## silentbogo (Apr 11, 2020)

W1zzard said:


> Any chance the render test is running on your integrated GPU and not the NVIDIA GPU ?


Recently had a similar issue. Bought a used Probook 650 G1 a few days ago. Wanted to do a quick test on dGPU, but regardless of selected GPU it always loads iGPU by default.
Same on all versions from 2.27 to 2.30. Runnig Win10 Pro  1909 (not participating in WIP). Fresh clean install, along with latest Adrenalin dirver (HD8750M).
I've also tried switching modes in Adrenalin - no change in behavior....


----------



## Itzap (Apr 11, 2020)

Hello silentbogo,

thank you as well for your contribution!

Apart from that descrete graphics are enabled in BIOS and the iGPU is totally greyed out in the device manager there is one extra thing which confirms that it isn't the iGPU. 
My RTX 2070 mq idles at *300 mhz clockspeed* and *101.3 mhz memory clock speed*.
When i start the test the memory jumps to 1500 mhz and the clock speed jumps between 500 and 800 mhz.


----------



## Itzap (Apr 15, 2020)

Hello guys,

someone got a new idea for this kind of issue over the easter weekend? 

I've tested many other GPU testing tools they all work perfectly but not my loved PCI-E lane test from GPU-Z.
What is so different at this test compared to the other tests? I think this is a native PCI-E lane test while the others are just opening a 3D application expect the aida64 graphic stress test.


----------



## silentbogo (Apr 15, 2020)

Itzap said:


> someone got a new idea for this kind of issue over the easter weekend?


I think I found the culprit, at least for my case. Totally forgot that 1909 has this new feature, where instead of a GPU driver it's an OS that manages GPU switching and power profiles (I rarely use laptops on daily basis).
Had to tweak mine in both, though, to achieve full performance. In windows "Graphics settings" I switched to dGPU when charger is plugged-in. This eliminated the issue of only loading iGPU. Next, I switched to "gaming" mode in Adrenalin(again), and my GPU clocks finally went up to nominal. In Nvidia control panel it's an equivalent to "Manage 3D Settings -> Power Management Mode -> Maximum performance". I think in your case a glitchy behavior of "Adaptive" mode is causing clocks to be so low.


----------



## Itzap (Apr 15, 2020)

Hello silentbogo,

interessting suggestion and it makes totally sense to me. Sadly it isn't a fix for my machine:

Nvidia control panel --> Maximum performance is set.
Device Manager --> iGPU is "greyed out"
Nvidia control panel --> there is no choice for iGPU. In every menu you can't find the iGPU.
In windows graphic settings --> i also just can select the RTX2070 mq set it up to max performance.

Guys i found something by random ! 

When i minize GPU-Z while the test runs, woooosh the clock speed is at max.
And also i get some coil whine out of my notebook which i never get in any game or stress test. 

So i found it and now you tell me why the stress test runs as it should just when GPU-Z is minimized.


----------

